# Arc Flash Calculation Software



## pistola2 (Nov 30, 2007)

Would appreciate any feedback from users (positive or negative) on the arc flash calculation software options I am looking at:

1. SKM

2. ETAP

3. CYME

thanks


----------



## Jahrtrix (Nov 30, 2007)

The SKM is pricey, but very good. The other two will work fine from feedback I have seen. You may also check

www.bussmann.com (Cooper-Bussmann) they have a some free software. Another is www.arcadvisor.com

Goodluck! jahrtrix


----------



## Ilan (Dec 21, 2007)

I use SKM and I highly recommend it. They also have a stripped down (cheaper) version of the software to calculate it manually.

Ilan.


----------



## Ilan (Dec 21, 2007)

hmmm.. I am having trouble with EB today.. I am double posting everything..


----------

